

Dear Mikey: Welcome to Real Globalization - genieyclo
http://mindtaker.blogspot.com/2009/11/dear-mikey-welcome-to-real.html

======
Psyonic
Racism aside, it does seem likely that this was planned far in advance, and
that Arrington fell victim to a serious con.

